# driving hight/PSI



## R32driver (Jun 4, 2004)

hey guys just bagged my mk6 and i love it. My question is what psi does everyone drive at. pics would be great too


----------



## R32driver (Jun 4, 2004)

Anyone?? I currently have my drive hight at 55 in front and 35 rear. Due to my wheels I need my fenders rolled before I can drive lower. Anyone have any input


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

right now for winter mode driving height the psi is 52 front 54 rear, its a good daily driveable height that i dont have to worry about scraping too much


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Im on stock mkvi wheels. I ride at around 55-45 but when Im on crappy crappy roads ill sometimes even drive at 70f 55r and its still a pleasant ride


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

I drive a mkiv, at 37psi up front and 47psi in the rear. At that height I have no wheel gap, but also nothing is tucked. I don't like "bacon" fenders, so I pretty much always drive at this height.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I cant even get my car up at 37 psi lol.. I daily it around 85 or so in the front.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

depends on the mood,

average drive height is 60psi front(no frame notch, MK5 GTI) & 20/25psi rear(20 has no wheelgap)

If I feel like 4x4ing it or I'm on a long road trip fronts are 80psi & rears are 30psi, no scrapage, no ****s:thumbup:

all on an 18x8 with 215/35's

edit: forgot to mention: Airlift Slam XL's upfront & Airhouse II's + D-cups/ untrimmed nipples in the rear:thumbup:

found an older picture on my phone of my roadtrip height


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

18x8.5 all around on my A3

Daily height is about 40 front 45 rear

Highway height is 35 front 40 rear


----------



## Jake2k (Nov 25, 2010)

I wish I had gauges so I could tell what I had in the bags but for now I just look in my driver side mirror at my rear fender and air it up till it looks good lol.


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

37psi all around on my mark 4:thumbup:


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

95 front 70 rear 

yes thats right its why i got air so i dont have to deal with worrying about being low


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

47 front / 42 rear

There are so many variables (car, type of bag, bracket) that comparing with simply the psi number doesn't actually do a good job of comparing ride heights


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> yes thats right its why i got air so i dont have to deal with worrying about being low


x2 my dude. 

60 front, 50 rear in my mk4. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

48/37 aligned height and 38/34 when I want to live dangerously.


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

daily front at 80-85 and rear between 55-60. which makes it like a finger of wheel gap in the front the same or a little more in the rear...or on the lower side no gap all around...

If i'm feeling dangerous, 65ish-70 up front and about 45-50 in the rear. I have stock wheels tire sizes so it looks ok raised up.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

bryangb said:


> 47 front / 42 rear
> 
> There are so many variables (car, type of bag, bracket) that comparing with simply the psi number doesn't actually do a good job of comparing ride heights




this:beer:


----------



## MoWsE (May 14, 2007)

MKV R32 here, Airlift V1 management, Airlift XL fronts, SS5 rears (w/dorbitz D-cups and nipples removed), 18x9 all around. Ride roughly at 42 up front, 36-38 rear daily.


----------



## Chris Anderson (Jun 18, 2012)

between 40 and 45 all around on my mk4


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

mk2 by bombers 


29psi frt and 47-52 psi dep on fuel level.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

On my 335i I run 39 front and 135 rear :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> On my 335i I run 39 front and *135 *rear :thumbup:


WAT


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

cldub said:


> WAT


He drives face down ass up lol


----------



## Neuni (Mar 23, 2009)

MK2 Jetta with airlifts, 20psi front and 40psi rear.


----------



## vjg1215 (Mar 23, 2009)

Around 40 psi up front and 60 rear. Airlift xl and firestone rears.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm at 50psi up front and 35psi in the rear


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

80 front and 60 rear. looking to go higher. Whats the max allowed psi?


----------

